# Ye Olde Burnt Lip vs Flaming Esophagus



## SHiBBY (28/9/15)

Here's something that I've encountered more than once now.

You get two types of people: Those who drink a beer FROM a bottle, and those who ingest the upper third of the bottle and then just waits for the beer to pour out into their now firmly latched-on esophagus. These same practices ring true for vaping styles. Some folks rest the drip tip on their lips whereas others like to only see the button from their mech protruding while vaping. And really, to each their own. No judgement.

As you no doubt have guessed, I'm the first example. I don't particularly fancy non-food items passing the threshold between my insides and outsides and herein I have found that this greatly determines which part of your body gets nailed with spitback. For instance, if you are the conservative type resting the drip tip on your outer lip rather than your epiglottis, you, like me will no doubt at some point in your vaping lifetime end up with some spitback burning all manner of colourful vocabulary out of you. And this I thought was as bad as it gets.

If, however you decide that one burnt lip is reason enough to let go of your inhibitions and fully envelop all that your driptip has to offer, you might find that what once landed on something external and hardy now makes first contact with your mushy, tender internals causing a sudden scream-exhale the velocity of which is adequate to turn any vape into a wind instrument.

The point? I don't really know, I was in pain and felt like writing about it. If anything, I suppose don't eat your vape. If no one ever asks you for a drag it's because they've seen your driptip disappear into your oral abyss like a demonic, vapour spewing endoscope and returned smelling of brimstone.

I'm out. My lip hurts.



~M

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Johanvdmrw (28/9/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

Spitback occur only when you overdrip/over squonk or if the build is wrong. I NEVER have spitback in any of my devices, ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (28/9/15)

I lol'd. 

I have given some people a try with my reo and it looked like they were giving it a deep throat blow job.

I'm a lip drip tip kinda guy.


----------



## SHiBBY (28/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Spitback occur only when you overdrip/over squonk or if the build is wrong. I NEVER have spitback in any of my devices, ever.


I concur. I think my wicking on my Goblin is a little skimpy at the moment. Need to beef them up a little


----------



## SHiBBY (29/9/15)

Just a some closing thoughts: I opened up the Goblin last night to reveal some burnt coils, so I cleaned it out and sent it for a dip in the ultrasonic while I made some fresh coils (Dual 26ga, 8-wrap 2mm-ID @ 0.4ohm). Added a little more cotton than last time and voila! Tastes great again and works like a charm!

Now that all my wire arrived, I'm hell bend on getting some tiny claptons in there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

